
3 Colombian teens on Facebook hit list killed in past 10 days - evo_9
http://www.cnn.com/2010/WORLD/americas/08/24/colombia.facebook.killings/?hpt=T2
======
RK
Not sure if this is a reason to join Facebook or to stay off it...

I miss getting invited to some events, but maybe I'd like to know if someone
put me on a hit list. Zuckerberg really is tricky!

~~~
jacquesm
> I miss getting invited to some events

These are the kind of events that I think it might be better to miss.

~~~
awakeasleep
Once upon a time there was a fox strolling through the woods. He came upon a
grape orchard. There he found a bunch of beautiful grapes hanging from a high
branch.

"Boy those sure would be tasty," he thought to himself. He backed up and took
a running start, and jumped. He did not get high enough.

He went back to his starting spot and tried again. He almost got high enough
this time, but not quite.

He tried and tried, again and again, but just couldn't get high enough to grab
the grapes.

Finally, he gave up.

As he walked away, he put his nose in the air and said: "I am sure those
grapes are sour."

------
c1sc0
Real identity is actually one of the reasons why Facebook Connect is being
adopted en masse. When you let your users sign up with their real identity,
the number of trolls and abusers automatically goes down. Richness of
expression may be affected in such systems, but for many that is an easy
trade-off to make. But real identity opens up a whole new can of worms which
is sadly illustrated by this case.

------
ufomuffin
I hate to see how they use facebook to target victims. This hasn't been the
only case of course, but makes you want to create a fake profile

~~~
yason
It's interesting how "fake" you can make your profile. It's your profile,
after all.

You start by changing your name, picture, location and everything. But as long
as you want to use Facebook, you must connect with your real friends. And
visible friendship connections are pretty much the thing in Facebook. Unless
your friends and their friends all operate under pseudonyms, it's rather easy
to track someone who's known by someone.

If your profile is totally fake then it has nothing to do with your real life.

